

How not to do customer service - fnazeeri
http://www.altgate.com/blog/2009/02/how-not-to-do-customer-support.html

======
physcab
No No No. All wrong. This is how not to do it (video):

[http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=1899...](http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=189931&title=popcopy)

